# New Horror VR experience Cyberphobia from Spectral Illusions



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Spectral Illusions is proud to announce the release of our first Virtual Reality experience for the Oculus Rift, Cyberphobia. After drifting off during an educational film in Psych 101 class, phobias being discussed seep into your subconscious mind, causing you to experience each of them as if they were real. Are you ready to face your fears?
This brand new VR experience is available for free on Oculus share or wearvr
https://share.oculus.com/app/cyberphobia
https://www.wearvr.com/#game_id=game_1155
You will need a high end pc and a DK2 to experince in VR as designed. 
Here are several user recorded watch throughs for those without those items.












We will continue to produce high quality projection effects (and will be releasing a few new ones soon), but are very excited to bring new Virtual Reality experiences to this exciting new medium.
We will also be premiering our next VR experience, The Seance, at ScareLa this year, so If you plan to attend, come by and check it out!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

This is so cool! I just giggled a lot at the dude's reactions.


----------

